# How to get an angled hole for round tennon?



## woodsman1031 (May 31, 2010)

Hello,

I just found an excellent piece of oak for a rustic table top. I was hoping I could put an agle on the log legs for astethetics. Is there a way to drill angled holes with my forstner bit? The underside of the top is rounded.


Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I must be missing something here. My simple reaction is to tilt the drill or the table, whichever is appropriate.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could probably use a portable drill guide like this. Or, make an angle form to set by the hole to be drilled and use a brace and bit, or an expansive bit.


----------



## woodsman1031 (May 31, 2010)

Cabinetman,

That is exactly what I was looking for.



Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> You could probably use a portable drill guide like this. Or, make an angle form to set by the hole to be drilled and use a brace and bit, or an expansive bit.


Have you had good luck with those?

I bought one once and was not happy with it. Maybe it was an operator problem.

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Have you had good luck with those?
> 
> I bought one once and was not happy with it. Maybe it was an operator problem.
> 
> G



If you can, secure the base to the workpiece.


----------



## georgewoodie (Oct 20, 2009)

I am not too sure on your application.

However, one time I needed a hole on an angle so I drilled a blank at 90º and then cut the end of the blank across the hole at a suitable angle. Next, I secured this drilled blank to my subject and used it as a guide. After drilling well into the subject, I no longer needed the guide and could complete without it.

My objective was to insert a narrow dowel rod into a cross grain area to provide some internal support so it was not critical.

I don't know if this is of use to you but I hope it is of some help.

Woodie


----------

